# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> I find i mainly view the forum on the ipad these days. I am not as comfortable with the typing on it as I am a keyboard. I think that deters me from longer posts.


X 2

I come on here at least once a day but really only post once a week if that. I can only blame the ipad for so much though.

I'm a pretty quite bloke by nature so I was never going to have a huge post count...

Well, that's me for the week. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> I find i mainly view the forum on the ipad these days. I am not as comfortable with the typing on it as I am a keyboard. I think that deters me from longer posts.


Thats just the lazy barstard comin out in ya. Suck it up sweet cheeks

As you can tell, I'm a throw away comment guy


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I've just realised part the reason the quality (lack of) of my contributions to this forum is pure laziness!
> 
> I was just looking through the wildlife photo thread and thought about some of the photos I've taken recently which I could post. It took about 3 seconds to tell myself it was all too hard to find the photos, get rid of the location data, then post them with an explanation.
> 
> Am I the only one that has reduced their akff contribution to a few throw away comments every few days or so? I think I've just been so busy this year that I couldn't be bothered thinking too hard, I just throw out a comment here and there and half the time never look back.


A few?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

NRL Grand final this week.

The Chickens are deadmeat.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

To lazy to add text, oh that's text


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

KFC = Koich Free Chicken


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Laziness is underrated


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

anselmo said:


> KFC = Koich's Fried Cat


ftfy


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I was actually a servant of the Colonel for my formative years.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> I was actually a servant of the Colonel for my formative years.


gimp?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nad97 said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > KFC = Koich's Fried Cat
> ...


hot n spicy? or classic?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

koich said:


> I was actually a servant of the Colonel for my formative years.


Why did they stop the bean salad?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually a servant of the Colonel for my formative years.
> ...


Because it wanted to cross the road.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

KFH ... KlassicFnHijak...but i like it! Roosters with or without stuffing (Manly )- cajun or honey/soy an option!


----------

